# Usefulness of IS on Big Whites?



## YuengLinger (Jan 13, 2015)

How often do you use IS on your Big White(s)? From what I understand, the 300mm and 500mm models are the only ones close to practical for hand-held use.

Doesn't IS deactivate when a tripod is used?

What about a monopod?

Thanks!


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 13, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> How often do you use IS on your Big White(s)? From what I understand, the 300mm and 500mm models are the only ones close to practical for hand-held use.
> 
> Doesn't IS deactivate when a tripod is used?
> 
> ...


I use IS pretty much at all times short of a long exposure on my 300 f/2.8L IS II as I do 90% of my shooting in the 90 minutes just before and after sunrise or sunset.. I use mode 1 for landscape and stationary shooting, mode 2 for panning shots, and mode 3 for sports & wildlife. It is really amazing, especially with the 2x extender. I have taken shots like the one below at 1/30s handheld at 600mm in falling light. That would be almost impossible without IS short of being a trained sniper . I came from the 400 f/5.6, which required extreme discipline in terms of tripod use, so the IS in this lens, is a revelation. 

IS does deactivate for tripod use, during a certain range of shutter speeds, something like 1/100s to 1/2s, but I can't remember the exact range. Any slower than that and Canon still recommends your turn it off manually.

There are some on here who say that IS affects the quality of their photos at typical sports shutter speeds of 1/1000s+ and that is true with the older big whites. It's why Canon add mode 3 to the newer lenses and I haven't found any issue with leaving mode 3 on, even at 1/4000s or higher.

Also, I feel that monopods compliment IS. For sports shots where you're stationary and don't want to hold the camera, it's great, plus in mode 2, it makes for some great panning shots. I also found that the 800 f/5.6 and a monopod are a match made in heaven because of IS. Mobility with such a huge lens is tough, but with IS, it's doable on a monopod. Now if I could just scrape together the money for a 800mm...

It looks like Smugmug has oversharpened the web version, but the shot turned out acceptably sharp. Not razor sharp, but quite good for large prints. Shot a f/6.3, 1/30s, @ISO 1600:


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 13, 2015)

Canon recommends leaving IS on a long focal length lens, even when on a tripod. There is almost always enough vibration to make it useful for all but high shutter speed shots.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2015)

It's always on for my 600 II. The great whites have tripod-sensing IS, but it doesn't shut off – rather, it activates a secondary mode that helps dampen shutter vibration at certain shutter speeds.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 13, 2015)

I found the reference, and yes, I was wrong, at least with the mark II big whites:

Canon's Series II Super-Telephoto Lenses and Series III Extenders

"Improved Performance During Tripod Use: Unlike many other IS lenses that essentially shut off the IS function automatically when tripod use is detected, the new IS II super-telephoto lenses automatically compensate for subtle camera vibrations at shutter speeds from 1/30th to 1 second. Therefore, it is unnecessary to shut off IS during tripod use. This feature will be particularly welcomed by nature and landscape photographers who often use tripods for field work, and who also often use relatively slow shutter speeds. (The IS mechanism is automatically disabled when tripod use is detected and the shutter speed is longer than 1 second.)"


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks, all! Still orbiting the strong desire for a Big White. Leaning towards 400mm 2.8, as I would be using it for some wildlife/nature, but mostly sports and other indoor activities. Occasional surfing from a pier too.

I think it could stand the hit of a 1.4 extender...


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jan 14, 2015)

Unlike the others I very rarely use the IS on my Canon 800 F5.6 L IS. Whilst I will use it if needed I haven't actually taken a shot in anger (with this lens) using IS since Jan 2014.
Since using the 800mm lens without IS I am getting a higher hit rate (especially on moving subjects like BIF) and faster AF. The differences are only slight but they are there. The above also applies to my 300 F2.8 L IS etc.
As you can see from the other posts most prefer to use IS - I do not, even when hand holding, though it is handy to have in reserve if the light is really bad!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 15, 2015)

johnf3f said:


> Unlike the others I very rarely use the IS on my Canon 800 F5.6 L IS. Whilst I will use it if needed I haven't actually taken a shot in anger (with this lens) using IS since Jan 2014.
> Since using the 800mm lens without IS I am getting a higher hit rate (especially on moving subjects like BIF) and faster AF. The differences are only slight but they are there. The above also applies to my 300 F2.8 L IS etc.
> As you can see from the other posts most prefer to use IS - I do not, even when hand holding, though it is handy to have in reserve if the light is really bad!



You also don't have the MkII version(s) of the lenses.


----------



## candyman (Jan 15, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> ...........It looks like Smugmug has oversharpened the web version.................


Did you check the settings in Smugmug? I believe there is a default setting that is set to sharpen the picture once you upload it to smugmug. I am sure you know about it


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 15, 2015)

candyman said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > ...........It looks like Smugmug has oversharpened the web version.................
> ...


Yes, and I tweak them from time-to-time, but there's really no way to come up with a one-size-fits-all setting for all subjects and all sizes. I think I'll dial it down again after seeing this photo however


----------



## NancyP (Jan 15, 2015)

Holy Moley, johnf3f, you must have arms of steel to shoot with the 800 f/5.6L and not use IS. Which reminds me....I need to pump some iron. I don't enjoy exercising enough to avoid falling off the wagon occasionally, and recently I have only made time for walking and stairs, my arms are jello. I can't graduate to a Big White until I get fit. "Toy lens" AKA "Little White" AKA 400 f/5.6L doesn't count, at a mere 1.2 kilos.

Great photo, Mackguyver. Whooo cooks for youuuuu...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 15, 2015)

IS on my 400mm f2.8 IS II is always on.


----------



## Northbird (Jan 15, 2015)

Always leave IS on with my 600 II. I hand-hold for quick shots, although it takes some practice to perfect this mode. 

This image was shot hand-held with the 600 in reasonable light. 




Western Scrub-Jay (Aphelocoma californica) by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 15, 2015)

All day long and twice on Sunday. My IS is on 95% of the time with my 400 f2.8 IS and Sigma 120-300 sport (Big Black?) I do switch to Mode 2 for panning when I am...panning. I only turn it off for long exposures, 1+ seconds.



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 15, 2015)

NancyP said:


> Great photo, Mackguyver. Whooo cooks for youuuuu...


Thanks and I have these guys all around me hooting all evening and night long. I can rarely find them, but I got lucky that evening!


----------



## Ripley (Jan 15, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > How often do you use IS on your Big White(s)? From what I understand, the 300mm and 500mm models are the only ones close to practical for hand-held use.
> ...



I have never gotten into wildlife or bird photography, but if I did, I would love to shoot owls. They look amazing. Great photo!


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 15, 2015)

Ripley said:


> I have never gotten into wildlife or bird photography, but if I did, I would love to shoot owls. They look amazing. Great photo!


Thanks, and I love owls, too. I just wish they would be a little easier to find!


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jan 15, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > Unlike the others I very rarely use the IS on my Canon 800 F5.6 L IS. Whilst I will use it if needed I haven't actually taken a shot in anger (with this lens) using IS since Jan 2014.
> ...



They don't make it yet! I did try a 500 F4 Mk2 in mode 1 and it seemed the same as mine though I didn't try it for long enough to make any conclusions.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 16, 2015)

johnf3f said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > johnf3f said:
> ...



You mentioned the 300/2.8, of which there's a MkII. I've done some formal testing of IS on vs. off, there's no effect on sharpness IF the IS system is fully active. If you just mash down the shutter, IS is in the process of 'spinning up' when the exposure happens, and that can decrease sharpness (can be worse than handholding).


----------



## dslrdummy (Jan 16, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > How often do you use IS on your Big White(s)? From what I understand, the 300mm and 500mm models are the only ones close to practical for hand-held use.
> ...


Wonderful. Very few owls to photograph here in Oz, at least where I am. Went to the Hawke Conservancy in the UK recently and they have Owls and Raptors to die for. Always keen to see more Owl shots when you have them. Cheers.


----------



## Northstar (Jan 16, 2015)

I have the 300 2.8 IS....I almost never use the IS for sport/action photography. I always shoot at 1/640th or higher as a minimum...so no need for IS.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 16, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> How often do you use IS on your Big White(s)? From what I understand, the 300mm and 500mm models are the only ones close to practical for hand-held use.



Its extremely useful. I use it a lot on my 300 f/2.8 IS L II as I shoot lots of handheld action shots in relatively low light. The new IS "3" setting is great for this. 

But I shut it off if I have shutter times of 1/1600 or better. The reason is that it takes just an instant for the IS to "settle" when on (one of the disadvantages of in-lens IS that is seldom mentioned on Canon-forums were there seems to be a taboo against claiming any advantages of in-body IS :).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 16, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> The reason is that it takes just an instant for the IS to "settle" when on (one of the disadvantages of in-lens IS that is seldom mentioned on Canon-forums were there seems to be a taboo against claiming any advantages of in-body IS



Does IBIS stabilize instantly? Or, is it 'always on' (and how does that affect battery life)? How effective is IBIS with 300mm and longer lenses?


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 16, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Does IBIS stabilize instantly? Or, is it 'always on' (and how does that affect battery life)? How effective is IBIS with 300mm and longer lenses?



Its always on. Must cost some draw on battery. Since most pocket cameras has it I not sure its significant even if DSLR sensor is somewhat larger = somewhat more energy needed.

On DSLR effectiveness to my knowledge there is no agreed way of calculating this. Tests seem to vary widely.

The main advantage of course is that with IBIS all lenses are stabilised. 

Recently IBIS also combines with in-lens stabilisation being on (have no info how this boosts the overall IS effect). After it has been shown you can have both I really hope Canon implements this.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 16, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Does IBIS stabilize instantly? Or, is it 'always on' (and how does that affect battery life)? How effective is IBIS with 300mm and longer lenses?
> ...


I thought that IBIS had modes - at least one of the early models I used did. It was a Minolta, IIRC. You could set it to always on or only at the moment of capture, sort of like Mode 1 & 3 in the mark II lenses. That was a while back, though, so maybe they don't give you that option anymore.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 16, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I thought that IBIS had modes - at least one of the early models I used did. It was a Minolta, IIRC. You could set it to always on or only at the moment of capture, sort of like Mode 1 & 3 in the mark II lenses. That was a while back, though, so maybe they don't give you that option anymore.



You are right. It _can _be always on. You can also switch it off altogether.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jan 16, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Got 3 lovely frames of a Bittern a few weeks ago. Closest I have ever got to one and the light was as good as it gets! I had time for 3 frames at 10fps (1/1000 sec, F8 at 250ISO), I wonder how many I would have got if I had to wait for the IS to fire up?
Don't get me wrong I feel that IS can be a good feature, it is just that I am not finding much use for it and I appreciate the extra responsiveness I get without it. I am sure that if I moved to a 500/600 F4 Mk2 the IS would be better but being a 1 stop faster lens then I would have even less use for it!?!?
If I can't get 1/500 sec with my F5.6 lens (enough for handholding) at useable ISO on the 1DX then it's time to pack up and go for a pint of Cwrw Tri! You might like the Cwrw Tri - it is a locally brewed dark beer.


----------



## NancyP (Jan 16, 2015)

Do you need an excuse to pack up once the light's gone and head out to the pub for a pint of fresh Welsh ale? I would be there too were it not for a large body of water in the way...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 17, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Does IBIS stabilize instantly? Or, is it 'always on' (and how does that affect battery life)? How effective is IBIS with 300mm and longer lenses?
> ...



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jan 18, 2015)

NancyP said:


> Do you need an excuse to pack up once the light's gone and head out to the pub for a pint of fresh Welsh ale? I would be there too were it not for a large body of water in the way...



None whatsoever!


----------

